# Leiste über website schwebend und immer am unteren Rand



## metno (17. Juni 2005)

Wie schaffe ich es, dass ich eine Leiste mit Links, frei schwebend über der Website und immer am unteren Rand platziert, erstellen kann (Sie soll immer am unteren Rand des Browsers, ob ich am Anfang der Seite oder ans Ende gescrollt habe, erscheinen)?


----------



## rootssw (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Da gibt es leider nicht viele Möglichkeiten:


Frames
CSS-Style: position:fixed;bottom:0px;

Frames sind ja aber eine Sache für sich und der CSS-Style (vereinfachte Darstellung!)


```
<style type="text/css" rel="stylesheet">
#footer
{
    position: fixed;
    bottom:  0px;
}
</style>
```

funktioniert im IE nicht, da dieser die Positionsart _fixed_ nicht interpretiert.
Was noch ginge - das funktioniert aber nur mit Bildern (also z. B. nicht mit Links, usw.) wäre ein Hintergrundbild als Leiste zu verwenden, dieses auf 'fixed' setzten und dafür sorgen, dass der Inhalt der Seite nicht über das Bild hinaus geht.
Eine andere Möglichkeit fällt mir jetzt nicht ein.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (17. Juni 2005)

Warum nicht _position: absolute;_?


----------



## T3ch (17. Juni 2005)

Hi;

Aber "position:absolute" definiert einen absolut positionierten Bereich, jedoch möchte *metno* -> einen


			
				metno hat gesagt.:
			
		

> frei schwebend über der Website und immer am unteren Rand platziert


Bereich.

Das ist meines Wissens nach nicht mit der absoluten Positionierung zu erreichen.

Greetz


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (17. Juni 2005)

Oh ja, du hast Recht, pardon.


----------



## rootssw (18. Juni 2005)

Mit etwas Google...

Hier ein Link, der dir vielleicht weiter hiflt:
http://css.fractatulum.net/sample/layout5format.htm


----------



## Alexander Feil (23. Juni 2005)

Hi,

auf selfhtml.org hat Dennis Riehle vor einiger Zeit einen Tipps & Tricks - Artikel veröffentlicht. Dieser befasst sich mit der Problematik "Footer", die wohl ziemlich genau deiner entspricht.

http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/tippstricks/css/footer/index.htm

Gruß
Aleks


----------

